# marine grade plywood



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

I am needing to replace/ reinforce one of the bulkheads on my project boat and was wonder where I might be able to purchase some marine plywood. I had considered using regular pressure treated with a good coat of epoxy but unsure if this would hold up. Is there some place local, preferably open on Saturdays, where I might be able to pick up a sheet or two?


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Home Depot has it in stock and they are open on saturday and sunday. I know for sure the one on mobil highway has it . A little pricey at 58.00for a4 x8 sheet. Correction on the price . They carry FIR 3/4 " 4' x 8' sheets for 88.77 a sheet I guess everything goes up in price now days. Gene


----------



## truklodyte (Oct 18, 2008)

When choosing the correct plywood for the application.

If you are going to use a pine plywood *don"t*.Pine plywood is not compatable with resin eventually it will break down and deterriorate.If only one side is going to be resin its ok but you will need to oil based paint the other side.

If you are going to use a PT plywood it needs to be totally dry .Zero moisture content. Other wise resin will not adhere to it.

For best possible use is a triple "A" marine rated plywood very expensive.But for a cheaper alternative suggestion you coulduse cabinet grade birch plywood.

Triple A plywood is gaurranteed not to have voids .Cabinet grade plywoodhas the same rating .

I have used it on my transom rebuid project for my boat it will stand up to what ever you dish out.



















Or for another alternative High density foam .Here is friends of mine building a rudder for a sailboat . Using two sheets of high density foam. This stuff is strong put a little glass and resing on it and it will be as strong as a steel plate and weigh in way less than a piece of plywood.I will get the supplier and locations where to get the high density foam.



















If you need more email me at [email protected].


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Hmmmmmm!



First the only place to get "Marine Plywood which is A-B Fir, is Meridith Lumber. They stock 3/8in,1/2in & 3/4in.



Now Pine plywood is heavier. Birch or cabinet grade plywood will rot much faster, but when it is encapsulated and all moisture is kept from it, it will work but not recommended for any boat.



Contrary to what a "Building supply" store tells you PT [pressure treated plywood is NOT Marine plywood. It is just PT Pine plywood.



Remember Pine is heavier than Fir.



Now Fir plywood will "Check" if it doesn't have a layer of glass on it. It can be a very light layer. [4oz or 6oz fiberglass] will stop it from checking.



What is Checking?

Here is a example of Marine Plywood that has been Epoxy resign coated only. [no glass] It has Awlgrip 545 primer on it and PPG Concept paint. It sits in the weather full time and no attention is payed to it. This was a experiment many years ago.

Note the little cracks across the Black background. That is Checking.




































There are other types om Marine plywood and they are actually better than Fir. They are not available local and are more expensive.

So shippung will eat your lunch. They are Okume Marine BS1088 & Meranti Marine BS1088.

They will not check and will do fine with just a resin coat.



A coat of oil based paint will still let the AB Fir Marine plywood still Check.



There is one PT Plywood designed for boat work.

http://www.greenwoodproducts.com/xlpanels.htm



It is treated and then put back in the Kiln to dry it to XYZ moisture content. Resign will stick to it. I have never used it and don't know where to get it.



I hope this gives you a better education on "Marine Plywood"?



I've come behind a lot of people and seen what skimping and standard practices does.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

I got a PM from recess. He says Home Depot has it.



I have not checked as I don't like shopping a Home Depot due to their check out. 



They and Lowes had it in the past [many years ago] But it was junk due to mis handling. Not the material itself, just all beat up.



You might look there again.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

10-4. I'll check with home depot. Thanks guys.


----------



## fromthedepths (Nov 21, 2008)

if you can afford it get starboard but that stuff is expensive.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> *fromthedepths (12/21/2008)*if you can afford it get starboard but that stuff is expensive.






> needing to replace/ reinforce one of the bulkheads




Starboard is NOT what you want to use for this. Heavy, expensive, no way to attach it as a structural member and doesn't have the strength.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Ya'll was right. The Home Depot on Mobile Highway had 3/4" marine grade in stock. The one on Davis said they don't carry it anymore (I stopped there first). It was in real good shape.Didn't look like it had been mis-handled at all.Of course for $89 per sheet it should have come encased in bubble wrap. 

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Last time I bought from Merridith Lumber in Ensley it was $76 for 3/4in.


----------

